# Trade?



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a bersa Thunder .380, I would like to trade for a planer or planer/jointer? 

Anyone intrested?

I know its a long shot but you never know


----------



## 1texjun (Mar 12, 2007)

Is it for sale/


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

*planner*

Wow you boys did some digging. I have long traded my 380 and bought a planner. Thanks for the interest, I was wondering what the PMs where about.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

oh sorry i just saw it up and didnt look at date. oh well good Lord gave me 2 planners and guess i will just keep them


----------

